# Suspend to RAM klappt nicht

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Wenn ich meinen Laptop mit echo -n "ram" > /sys/power/state schlafen schicke und dann wieder einschalten will, dann tut er zwar kurz was, greift auf die Festplatte zu ... aber der Monitor bleibt schwarz und er reagiert auf nichts mehr. Woran kann das liegen?

MfG, Libby

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Das kann an deinem Grafiktreiber liegen. Was für einen Grafikchip hast du in deinem Notebook?

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch lieber das Package sys-power/hibernate-script benutzten. Das viel komfortabler und man kann auch versuchen mit hilfe des sys-apps/vbetool die Grafikkarte wieder richtig zu initialiseren.

Grüße

AnubisTheKing

----------

## l3u

Ist eine ATI Radeon Mobility drin

----------

## May-C

also ich habe hier eine mobility radeon 9700. suspend to ram funktioniert meistens (leider nicht immer). natürlich hängt es jedoch nicht nur von der grafikkarte ab. ich würde auch mal hibernate-script problieren. dann kannst du mittels hibernate-ram das notebook schlafen legen.

----------

## l3u

Hab ich schon versucht -- mit dem selben Resultat :-(

----------

## AnubisTheKing

hi,

vseruch mal folgende Einstellungen bei dir in der Konfigurationsdatei von hibernate

```

EnableVbetool yes

VbetoolPost yes

RestoreVCSAData yes

```

Das hier

```

SwitchToTextMode yes

```

kann in manchen fällen auch helfen. Für manche Karten ist es ein Unterschied, ob man sie von der Konsole oder aus dem Xserver schlafenlegt.

Hast du das Problem nur mit suspend-to-ram oder auch mit syspend-to-disk?

----------

## l3u

Bis auf

```
RestoreVCSAData yes
```

Waren die Einstellungen ohnehin schon so gesetzt; aber auch mit der Änderung verhalten sich sowohl

```
echo -n "ram" > /sys/power/state
```

als auch

```
hibernate-ram
```

gleich: Der Computer schläft zwar ein, aber wacht nicht mehr auf. Ich habe keine Suspend-2-Sources installiert, weswegen ich hibernate nicht für ein Suspend-to-Disk benutzen kann; aber

```
echo -n "disk" > /sys/power/state
```

schickt den Laptop in den Tiefschlaf und er wacht auch schön wieder auf. Nur leider geht eben das Suspend-to-RAM nicht ... und das wäre mir wichtiger :-(

----------

## AnubisTheKing

also ich habe auch kein suspend2 installiert und benutzte trotzdem hibaernate für suspend-to.disk

einfach

```

UseSysfsPowerState disk

```

in die Konfiguration Datei schreiben (bei mir direkt am anfnag). Bei suspend-to-ram steht da bei mir

```

UseSysfsPowerState mem

```

Grüße

AnubisTheKing

P.S.: Ansonsten habe ich gerade keine Idee mehr für dich.

----------

## hoschi

Hallo, verwendest du VesaFB? Wenn ja, mit VesaFB-TNG gibt es leider Probleme, mit VesaFB auf dem Vanilla-Kernel dagegen nicht.

Probier auch mal diese Bootoptionen im Bootloader:

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode"

----------

## mrsteven

Wenn das nichts hilft, probiere den Kernel 2.6.18: Seitdem funktioniert Suspend to RAM/Disk im Zusammenspiel mit dem X.org-Treiber (=radeon) perfekt. Framebuffer verwende ich keinen...

----------

## l3u

Ich hab derzeit den vanilla-kernel 2.6.17.13. Ich benutze einen Framebuffer, aber nicht den vesafb, sondern den radeonfb. Danke für die Tips, ich werd morgen mal ein bißchen experimentieren :-)

----------

## zworK

Ich verwende auch auf meinem Laptop momentan Kernel 2.6.16 mit radeonfb Framebuffer und dem offenen radeon Treiber für Xorg (Radeon 9000). Als daemon fürs Powermanagment habe ich powersave und die GUI kpowersave im Einsatz.

Suspend-to-Disk und Suspend-to-Ram funktionieren damit schon über Monate absolut problemlos.

Initiert über das GUI oder powersave und schwupps legt sich der Rechner schlafen.

Mit dem proprietären ATI Treiber habe ich dagegen bis heute Probleme. Suspends führen wie bei dir zu nem "Blackscreen" und nichts geht mehr.

----------

## May-C

In /etc/hibernate/ram.conf ist ja angegeben wo die logfile ist. Hast du die mal angeschaut?

Also ich benutze hier suspend2-sources, closed ati treiber und vesafb-tng.

Vbetool ist bei mir auskommentiert, weil es ohne funktioniert.

----------

## l3u

@hoschi: Die Bootoptionen haben leider nix verändert ...

Ich hab mir mal die Logfiles angeschaut. Das einzige, wo er gemeckert hat, war, daß er das vbetool nicht finden konnte. Aber auch, nachdem, ich ich das installiert habe, wacht der Laptop nicht mehr richtig auf

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's grad mit dem vanilla-kernel 2.6.18 probiert -- mit leider auch dem selben Ergebnis ...

----------

## hoschi

Poste mal dein Laptopmodel  :Smile: 

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Also ich habe suspend-to-ram gerade auch nochmal bei mir probier (benutze ich so selten). Klappt bei mir leider auch nicht mehr  :Sad: . Dabei habe ich an der config von hibernate nichts geändert und es lief mal. Liegt bestimmt an den verdammt ATI Treibern bei mir:-(. Der Bildschrim bleibt nach dem Aufwachen bei mir auch einfach schwarz (freeze des Laptops).

----------

## l3u

Tja ... das selbe wie bei mir ...

Der Laptop ist ein Gericom Masterpiece 2440 XL (Jaaahhh, ich weiß! Der War geschenkt! Ehrlich!)

----------

## hoschi

Schmeiss den Sch*** weg. Ehrlich.

----------

## xraver

hehe, Gericom - dürfte bald auseinanderfallen das Gerät  :Wink: .

Zum Problem; schonmal suspend2 versucht?

----------

## l3u

Dürfte doch nix am Suspend-to-Ram ändern, oder?

----------

## xraver

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Dürfte doch nix am Suspend-to-Ram ändern, oder?

 

Stimmt, suspend-to-ram läuft über ACPI. Aber vileicht geht ja suspend-to-disk.

----------

## mrsteven

Hast du es denn schon mit einem vernünftigen Treiber für deinen Grafikchip versucht? Ich meine den offenen Treiber, denn fglrx taugt nicht sonderlich viel... Der offene Treiber kann inzwischen sogar auch 3D-Beschleunigung, wenn auch nicht ganz so schnell wie fglrx, dafür aber deutlich stabiler.

EDITH ist nach dem Lesen des obrigen Beitrages eingefallen, dass es sich auch um ein ACPI-Problem handeln kann. Hast du es schon mal ohne X-Server versucht? Findest du beim Booten irgendwelche verdächtigen ACPI-Meldungen?

----------

## l3u

Suspend to Disk geht sowieso ...

Ich hab einfach den default-Radeon-Treiber (ich hab zumindest nix extra installiert ...) Irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen hab ich eben leider bisher nirgends gefunden ...

----------

## May-C

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass bei mir mit dem radeon treiber das gleiche passiert. Mit dem fglrx treiber funktioniert es ohne probleme. Schade weil ich lieber den offenene Treiber benützen würde.

----------

## l3u

Was genau ist denn dieser fglrx-Treiber? Ich hab mich mit dem Graphikkarten-Zeugs bisher noch nie so tiefgreifend auseinandergesetzt ...

----------

## mrsteven

fglrx = ati-drivers = Schrott...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

Closed-Source = Wozu dann ein Open-Source OS = Verletzt die GPL = Funktionert in der Regel nicht, mit Glueck schon, hat dann aber andere Auswirkung

----------

## l3u

Okay, sooo scharf bin ich dann doch wieder net auf dieses Suspens-to-RAM ...

----------

## toj

Möglicherweise hat das nichts mit den ati Treibern zu tun. Benutze hier den i915 für einen Intel 855GM Controller auf einem Amilo 7400M und habe das gleiche Problem - Suspend-to-RAM funktioniert nicht (Bildschirm schwarz nach dem Aufwachen), Suspend-to-disk dagegen funktioniert

----------

## l3u

Wäre halt echt interessant, woran's liegt und wie/ob man's trotzdem zum Laufen bekommen kann ...

----------

## toj

Für mich hat sich das Problem jetzt einfach durch die Installation von sys-apps/vbetool gelöst.  :Very Happy: 

Libby: In /etc/hibernate/ram.conf gibt es einen Hinweis auf ein 'RadeonTool', vielleicht ist das die Lösung für dich.

----------

## l3u

Hab ich beides schon versucht ... hat beides nix gebracht :-(

Wenn ich per ssh hibernate-ram starte, dann kommt noch folgendes:

```
Get video state buffer size failed

Allocated buffer at 0x20000 (base is 0x0)

ES: 0x2000 EBX: 0x0000

Save video state failed
```

Nach dem "Aufwachen" läßt sich der Laptop aber auch nicht mehr pingen, heißt, es liegt nicht nur am ausgeschalteten Bildschirm (die Hintergrundbeleuchtung mit dem radeontool ein- und auszuschalten funktioniert übrigens, wenn ich's manuell auf der Konsole mache)

----------

## Pegasus87

Also ich hab ein ThinkPad R51 mit einem IntelExtreme 2 Chip onBoard. Hab so ziemlich das selbe Problem, ebenfalls schon alles ausprobiert, jedoch ohne Ergebnis.

Ob es sich um einen Bug bei ACPI handelt?

----------

## ok

Habe das gleiche Problem: Targa Visionary 811 (von LIDL 2004):

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller

00:0c.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

00:13.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

```

Suspend to RAM gefriert der Rechner ein.

Sowohl mit gentoo-sources 2.6.18 als auch 2.6.19.

Mit suspend2-sources muss ich sogar die Batterie rausnehmen, damit mein Laptop wieder aufwacht.

Habs auch schon ohne Framebuffer, ohne USB, ohne ALSA und mit Runlevel 1 versucht, ohne Erfollg.

BIOS-Update verbesserte leider auch nichts. 

Ich hatte mal eine Internetseite gefunden auf welcher beschrieben war wie man eine eigene DSDT erstellen kann, leider finde ich diese jetzt nicht mehr...

Bemerkung: lm_sensors zeigt bei mir unter gentoo-sources-2.6.19 nur die Prozessortemperatur an, sonst nichts, vieleicht besteht ein Zusammenhang.

----------

## Pegasus87

Nein, das denke ich nicht, die lm_sensors funktionieren bei mir so, wie sie sollen, das kann nicht das Problem sein.

Das muss eigentlich ein Bug im Kernel oder im acpid sein. Oder wir machen alle irgendwas falsch. Ich hab auch schon die mögliche Fehlerbehebung für dieses Problem auf thinkwiki.org ausprobiert, nur scheint auch hier der Fehler in meinem Fall nich zu liegen.

----------

## obrut<-

das problem ist der acpi-teil des bios. zumindest meistens. es gibt 2 compiler für die sogenannte dsdt. einer stammt von intel und erzeugt eine dem acpi-standard entsprechende dsdt und der andere von m$ und erzeugt fehlerhafte dsdts. mit diesen fehlerhaften dsdts kommt nur windows xp (und sicherlich auch vista) zurecht. alle anderen systeme, die eine korrekte dsdt erwarten, fallen auf die fre***. das betrifft auch win2k. wenns an der dsdt liegt, hilft nur ein korrigieren derselbigen mit hilfe des compilers von intel. eine anleitung dazu hab ich mal über dieses forum gefunden. (gentoo-wiki?).

----------

## ok

Ich habe die Seite wieder gefunden:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145

Die Fehlermeldungen beim compilieren konnte ich beseitigen, nur die Warnungen nicht.

Hat mir leider aber noch nicht weitergeholfen....

----------

## aZZe

Ich reihe mich auch mal mit in die Reihe ein. Mit meinem IBM Thinkpad T42 Radeon9600 Mobility geht hibernate-ram auch nicht mehr seit Kernel Version 2.6.19 oder so. Vorher hat das prima getan da hatte ich eher Probleme mit suspend-to-disk, was jetzt aufeinmal funktioniert. Suspend-to-disk kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage....da kann man auch direkt die Kiste ausschalten und neu booten. Suspend-to-ram war da schon sehr chic nur leider habe ich das gleiche Problem wie meine Vorredner nach Erwachen bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.  :Sad: 

Ist irgendwann ein acpi Update abzusehen? Hat da einer News?

----------

## schachti

Tja, auf meinem Desktop geht S2RAM leider auch nicht; er wacht auf, ich kann Befehle eingeben, auf die er auch reagiert (zum Beispiel beginnt bei updatedb die Festplatte zu rödeln) - aber egal, was ich tue, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Habe bereits alle Tipps von http://de.opensuse.org/S2ram probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.

Es gibt halt Punkte, in denen Windows noch um Längen besser ist als Linux.

----------

